# What's with the growing Lizard fascination?



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been noticing a trend.
More and more lizardman armies started by people. 
It's the new flavor of the month/ season! 
Is there something I'm missing? 

I know that their core infantry is very good, their skinks and hunting teams are versatile and their magic...well....is absurd.
But why all the sudden interest? Why the 400 new threads about lizards and starting new armies?


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

no idea but i too am starting a lizard men army


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

blackspine said:


> I've been noticing a trend.
> More and more lizardman armies started by people.
> It's the new flavor of the month/ season!
> Is there something I'm missing?
> ...


No idea really,
in my case after 9,725 points of chaos, (that's without upgrades) l wanted to try something a bit diffident with a bit more skin and not human at all. After looking at each of them Lizard man look the best for what l wanted


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

well, maybe alot of players are going lizzies because;
a) dinos are cool!
b) lizzies gained a boatload of power in 8th
c) slaan can take multiple 'loremaster' abilities like VC's, but have decent infantry to boot.

sarus infantry are only a shade behind chaos warriors in overall terms of usefullness, their one glaring weakness being their low initiative... (lore of light can easily remedy that though)
add on top of that the game's best wizards, and the ability to have lots of small skirmishing units with poisoned attacks, and it's pretty easy to see why lizzies are gaining in popularity.

cheers!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I started them because ever since I was a little kid I have absalutly loved dinosaurs! 
EDIT: and I'll mention I got my lizards a month before joining heresy so I had no idea how popular/ rediculously good they were before starting them, I just started them because I simply put, love dinosaurs.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

i'm with flindo on that one, jurassic park and power rangers changed my childhood with the dinosaurs lol. plus the lizardmen look cool and fit how i tend to play in video games: generally good offensive with decent magic


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Lizardmen are very good tactical opposites to my main army, Dark Elves. Solid, and tough, though weak on the I and WS side. Plus, they're fucking dinosaurs, what do you expect!


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I started playing last January. I chose Lizardmen because I like the idea of using chameleons as scouts (-1 for skirmishers and -1 for being chameleons).


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Lizard men are a very good army and more people in my area are playing them because their High elves aren't getting the game time they want so most are switching to the next best thing.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

It's probably to do with the fact that they're freaking awesome.

I've played Lizards ever for a few years now- started about a year, maybe nine months before the current book. I was going to start Clan Eshin, after getting bored with High Elves, and horrendously failing at pure goblins (first game- my entire army panicked off the table in turn 2. they never saw the light of day until I traded them for some saurus and kroxigor last month), but then someone pointed out that the Eshin list from storm of chaos wouldn't be accepted by everyone, so I picked up their mortal enemies instead. Plus, dinosaurs. Nothing like pushing a Carnosaur around the table whilst singing the jurassic park theme tune.

Plus, the Middle Finger of the Old Ones is a hilarious item. Nothing like seeing Dwellers go off with IF, just to see the enemy's top wizard to explode due to my miscast. Panicked two clanrat hordes with a single spell that way.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

looks like its mostly to do with a dinosaur fascination lol. lets face it though, dinosaurs are cool xD


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Every child (at least who I knew!) loved Dinosaurs! Lizardmen are very close to them, they have unique models (albeit, 3). I too have seen the love them going, and I am happy my army has been around before that, because stuff is much cheaper when it isn't popular 

A good side of this growing trend is that GW will start noticing how popular it is becoming and make new models. GW only make new, brand new, models for popular OR growing ranges. For example, over last 6-7 months, Orc's gained plastic Trolls and Boar Boyz. Daemons gained a super-powerful mage hero (Spellweaver?) plus Daemonites (spelling?) High Elves gained Lothern Sea Guard, new Phoniex Guard, two "new" heroes and so on. So plenty there. Skaven also gained a fair few in joint with Island of Blood... not to mention 2 months later, BOSH! They get Warp Lighting Cannon / Plagueclaw Catapault, Doom-Flayer Weapon Team, Warp-Stone Grinder two more Heroes (Ikkit and Tretch) plus the very very powerful Abomination. Not to mention, I am assuming Orc's are getting more new figures next month.

So, as you can see, popular/growing = more models. While Lizrdmen got Skink Standard Bearers and Oxytol.... which.... is not a brand new figure.... they are reworking of current ones. So, hopefully in coming months, Lizardmen will get some new ones.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

There is a little boy inside there head from when they were younger saying "rawr" I'm a T-Rex


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

i can see why you would collect lizard men there cool and you get decent tactical choice its so annoying that a all goblin army's are sh*t and a pain to build i still dosent stop me:biggrin:


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

i have to admit actually, been thinking about this some more and i think the fact they're basically primitives (closest they have to any kind of machine would be the engine of the gods or the giant bow on the stegadon) also kinda appeals to me. they're still very much steeped in the old ways since thats all they know, existed pretty much since the birth of the world as it exists now in near enough total isolation, pyramids and sacrificial rituals, also kinda cool in their own way


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

search116 said:


> There is a little boy inside there head from when they were younger saying "rawr" I'm a T-Rex


Funny cause I always loved being a Stegosaur.

I too hold a deep love of dinosaurs. Probably why I love history so much. I also chose Lizardmen because they have probably the best battalion box out there as well as having a good core of plastic models. I also hate painting skin of any kind so that ruled out all human armies except chaos, undead (both kinds), elves (all 3 kinds) and I hate rats so I shyed away from Skaven.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

The only problem with Lizardmen, is that they are practically useless against teams with high magic. The problem is, Lizardmen are the slowest race in the game... even slower than the dwarfs. At least, the strong units are....

So, all you have to do to annihilate a Lizardmen or Dwarf army is the following:

Pit of Shades (all models under the template must test Initiative or die) Using Melkoth's Mystifying Miasma to get Initiative even lower.... Which means... unless you have lots of Slann or Priests... it is possible you'll loose a huge chunk of your army per magic phase. Your only "chance" is to assasinate the mages prior to total destruction of your army. Which can be done by Cham. Skinks (Oxyotl has Sniper now, and Poisons on 5 not 6) Terradons or a lucky Giant Bow bolt.... or of course, blast it apart with the might of a Slann (who, are not the most powerful magic users in the world.... the Elves are....).

To add to the topic, the reason they also are popular is because they are completely apart from "Normal" Fantasty races... you know... Orcs, Elves, Humans, Undead, Dwarves... Lizardmen are completely apart from that... or maybe it's thanks to conspiracy theorists that the world is controlled by lizard/reptile creatures from subterran jungles


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Troublehalf said:


> Pit of Shades (all models under the template must test Initiative or die) Using Melkoth's Mystifying Miasma to get Initiative even lower.... Which means... unless you have lots of Slann or Priests... it is possible you'll loose a huge chunk of your army per magic phase. Your only "chance" is to assasinate the mages prior to total destruction of your army. Which can be done by Cham. Skinks (Oxyotl has Sniper now, and Poisons on 5 not 6) Terradons or a lucky Giant Bow bolt.... or of course, blast it apart with the might of a Slann (who, are not the most powerful magic users in the world.... the Elves are....).


Becalming Cogitation, and throw all your dispel dice at the I-Killer spells which can't be irresistibled. Melkoth's actually has a negligible effect here. As well, sniping a mage first turn with Dwellers Below isn't that far out of the realm of possibility. Once you get it off, it's a 50% chance most of the time. If you have Teclis or the Book of Hoeth, you're likely taking the lore of Life, so that's not as much of a problem. S-tests, Saurus are good at.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Becalming Cogitation, and throw all your dispel dice at the I-Killer spells which can't be irresistibled. Melkoth's actually has a negligible effect here. As well, sniping a mage first turn with Dwellers Below isn't that far out of the realm of possibility. Once you get it off, it's a 50% chance most of the time. If you have Teclis or the Book of Hoeth, you're likely taking the lore of Life, so that's not as much of a problem. S-tests, Saurus are good at.


Quoted for truth. The low I spells work on a Lizardmen player once- and then never again.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I started lizardmen in 7th edition only because of the models. 
But know I think people are starting them because they are strong and you don’t have too spend allot of money as you would do on skaven. And if you didn’t noticed the skaven players are also growing in numbers.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

I started playing with the Lizardmen back in 6th edition, when they came in the box with the Bretonnians. I was only 9 at the time and fell in love with the Aztec-style saurus heroes, the bronze weaponry, and the stegadons :laugh:

And you know what? its about freaking time the Lizzies gained power. For years they have been like some bastard child of GW, with heaps of stories and campaigns centred around the Old World, loads of modelling articles for other armies but when the last Lizzie book came out? A couple of articles and a battle report, and nada after that

The Servants of the Old Ones have risen from their slumber, ready to reclaim the world their gods created...

(Cue Jurassic Park theme.....)


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I do find the lack of "love" towards Lizardmen disturbing. I mean they are the first "offical" race in Warhammer, yet they get little attention. I loved them for the Aztec style, jungle setting and so on. When did the last codex come out? I seem to remember it was pretty recent, but they defo need to update lots of armies, not just Lizardmen. I'd love to see Witch Hunters in 40k updated, but like the Lizardmen they are a very very minor race and thus ignored. Fantasty is Humans, Orks and Elves, 40k is Space Marines, Eldar, Orks and Chaos. Just a shame really, lots of stuff they can do with Lustria... I mean, Elves are "the saviours" of the World, forgetting the Lizardmens involvment.

Also anybody read Temple of Serpents? It's a Dark Elf (I think) assassin trying to kill the Priest of Sotek...


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Lizardmen had an update. They where updated (I am am not mistaking) last year.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Troublehalf said:


> When did the last codex come out? I seem to remember it was pretty recent, but they defo need to update lots of armies, not just Lizardmen. I'd love to see Witch Hunters in 40k updated, but like the Lizardmen they are a very very minor race and thus ignored.


Army book was out in 2008. I don't think anyone's claiming that they need a new book; in fact they really shouldn't get one for a while. However, I will agree that there is next to nothing about them in White Dwarf or on the GW blog, which is something I wish they would remedy. Not just Lizards either, I'm personally just sick to death of seeing High Elves, Skaven and Empire armies.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I think it was 6th when I first got into Warhammer (circa 2001) when one of my buddies got a bunch of us started out.
I picked LIzardmen because it's lizards riding DINOSAURS!!!!! How cool is that?!? short answer...very cool.
Then I moved and all my stuff was stolen (about 2500pts of lizards)

I didn't even get back into gaming until 2008ish when I hit 40k. Now I'm getting back into fantasy and building Skaven and Lizardmen. Unfortunately funding is always a problem now and with the release of IOB, Skaven are much cheaper then getting Lizards going again.
So my Lizards sit awaiting more money with just a few models.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lizards riding Dinosaurs? Sounds, and looks, cool to me.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Lizards were the first Fantasy army I ever got, and that was 3 years ago. The reason being: I love lizards! <3


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Really not feeling it myself, yes they're Dinosaurs, but I'm not a massive fan of the fluff. They are the most static and boring race in terms of storyline. They will never come up with anything new or change. They won't ever invade anywhere or help anyone. The reason that there aren't many stories about them is because they don't do anything...


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, I've got a Chaos army as well. Love them too.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I was thinking of getting into fantasy and sat down with the wife and looked through the big new rule book... she actually picked them out for me... She wanted me to paint a "pretty" army and not something so grim/dark... 

Later I found out that they were pretty good...


----------

